# Strains for anxiety and depression



## warfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Greeting fellow gardeners   I have been running the same genetics for over a year now and I think it is time for me to try to find a new strain to add to the mix.  I am only running two strains right now, an indica heavy White Widow and a Kushberry x Skunk.  I puff the WW almost exclusively as it has proven to be the best for my anxiety and depression without locking me to a chair much.  

So with that said I come here looking for a bit of advice on any possible strains that may help with these conditions.  I generally prefer indica heavy strains but am open to trying something new as well.  A possible night time suggestion as well as a daytime suggestion would be great if you have them 

Thanks in advance for any advice on this


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2011)

Mandala's Satori for daytime.


----------



## warfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you, Rosebud   I will give that one a look!  I am going to be placing my order within the next 3-5 days (depending on how long until my prepaid card arrives) and am hoping to try a few variety possibly


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 8, 2011)

THG told me about Satori and it is my favorite daytime smoke.  I hope you like it as well as I do. Good luck warfish!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

The Jack47 I've been smoking on promotes a very happy feeling thats lasts for a few hours, no anxiety, just a great mix of mostly head with some electric tinglies of the extremities.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## warfish (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks again, Rosebud  
7greeneyes, that looks like a true winner there.  Much appreciated recommendation 
I am thinking I will pick up some of each of these two types and maybe one more.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Warfish-  I've been enjoying some Durban Poison lately.  Nice up buzz but at the same time relaxing.  Real good smoke.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

warfish said:
			
		

> Thanks again, Rosebud
> 7greeneyes, that looks like a true winner there. Much appreciated recommendation
> I am thinking I will pick up some of each of these two types and maybe one more.


 
I took the girls at 69 daze :hubba: (5%clear 80%milky 15%amber) and in my opinion coulda went another week, now that I know the buzz...

eace:,

7GE


----------



## warfish (Dec 9, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I took the girls at 69 daze :hubba: (5%clear 80%milky 15%amber) and in my opinion coulda went another week, now that I know the buzz...
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7GE



Thanks 7greeneyes  I will take this info into account when I grow mine out


----------



## warfish (Dec 9, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Warfish-  I've been enjoying some Durban Poison lately.  Nice up buzz but at the same time relaxing.  Real good smoke.



I will give this one a look as well and see   Thank you much, BBFan


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2011)

Sitting here smiling and puffin on some Satori as I type.

You might want to look at all the Mandala strains.  They have quite good descriptions and tell you specifically what the strain has been developed to treat.


----------



## warfish (Dec 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sitting here smiling and puffin on some Satori as I type.
> 
> You might want to look at all the Mandala strains.  They have quite good descriptions and tell you specifically what the strain has been developed to treat.



Thanks THG   Right off the bat searching through there stuff I found an indica for night time that sounds real nice (Point of No Return)  I am going to cook dinner and ponder over it all then finalize my order tonight since my prepaid card arrived today  

I am starting to think the cure for depression may just be buying some new beans, cause I am all excited for them now!  lol.  Now to control the anxiety that occurs from waiting, hehe


----------

